# Adding new Front Porch, need opinions



## MeraleeCrowl (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay, I think I found my solution. 

Before, I was planning on going with red paint on the brick and I didn't think the red on the front of the concrete porch would look good, but after playing around on the computer and talking to about every person I came across, I think I've got my solution.

I like the idea of going with a dark grey on the brick to match the new roof and staying with white for the siding and trim. With a roughed up texture on the front of the concrete porch, I think the dark grey paint will look good.

Take a look to see what I've come up with. The only thing missing from the picture is the porch cover and rails http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...grades/?action=view&current=Houseexterior.jpg


----------

